
Stop trying to work hard - SellerOfDollars
https://medium.com/@SellerOfDollars/stop-trying-to-work-hard-131bc397e779#.aqghyui56
======
sdiago113
Are we sure this guys account isn't satire?
[https://medium.com/@SellerOfDollars/on-
eggs-f5a5ff3fa588](https://medium.com/@SellerOfDollars/on-eggs-f5a5ff3fa588)

~~~
dasil003
It's totally satire and I was totally was trolled. >facepalm<

------
EGreg
The guy's insinuation that your achievements were fueled by chemicals is
wrong. I know many people who developed their willpower, made a decision and
did something, no chemicals involved. I myself don't depend on (or even enjoy)
caffeine or even sugar to get stuff done. I get it done better when I enjoy
it. Often the trick is to start doing something small where it's safe to fail
... and as you start doing it, you get more ideas and soon you're in the zone.

Russians have a saying: _appetite comes when you start eating_.

PS: Also, he writes "I don't make spelling / grammar mistakes" soon after
writing:

 _There’s no doubt that I’d rather surround myself with go-getters who say
what they do and never take yes for a reason why not._

Ugh.

~~~
sjbase
Hey, that's exactly the sentence where I stopped reading! High five

------
mfn
> Let me guess: most of your hard work came from doing something physical like
> ingesting drugs like caffeine, adderall, or LSD

I agree that our biology probably plays a much bigger part in determining how
productive we are than any simple behavioral change, especially of the type
you typically find in self-help books and articles on 'productivity tips'.

But this doesn't necessarily mean that these biological factors are mostly
fixed at birth and can only be affected through the use of stimulants. For
example, regular exercise, a healthy non-inflammatory diet, and adequate sleep
all have the potential to significantly improve productivity.

And even if ultimately all of this is mostly fixed and genetic, and there's
nothing we can do to become more productive, I feel that it's a far healthier
attitude to at least keep trying than to resign completely. Simply believing
that we have zero control over our ability to work hard can become a type of
self fulfilling prophecy - believing it just drives productivity even lower.

------
xerophyte12932
Is it just me or he sucks at presenting an argument. I read the whole thing
and am still not clear exactly what he is trying to say.

He keeps equating hard work or success with height. What's the point? You are
either born to be successful or not? Your hardwork isn't something you did, it
was something you were born with?

------
meira
I like these "You're not especial" kind of article. Don't looks like satire to
me. Or you do what you are good for or you are a pretender (you can also work
hard toward it :))

------
wenham
I think I might be missing the point of the article. It just seemed to be a
bit of a rant (not very pleasant one at that). Is the author saying that
people that perform well are born that way, so shouldn't be rewarded?

------
pwinnski
First-order nonsense. Reading through his other posts on Medium, this is not
the first time.

